# AIDS in PORN !!!



## BigBallaGA (Apr 16, 2004)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...=762&e=4&u=/nm/20040415/en_nm/leisure_porn_dc


----------



## Vieope (Apr 16, 2004)

> Mitchell said James may have contracted the virus about four weeks ago while filming in *Brazil* on a "non-condom" set.



_ No way _


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2004)

I've read about it...the poor lady just got into the porn busines 3 months ago...at "18 or 19" years of age.  She did her first double anal (two c*cks at the same time in the rectum) ever.  

It happens.  

However today, HIV can be managed, and it is not necesarrily a death sentence, if a steady regimen of drugs and treatment, and diet are taken.

Just look at Magic Johnson.  Diagnosed HIV+ in 1991.  

I do suppose it takes money to get the top quality drugs continuously.  I dunno....


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> She did her first double anal (two c*cks at the same time in the rectum) ever.



She had been practicing plenty if she could pull that off.



> *I do suppose it takes money to get the top quality drugs continuously. I dunno....*



Yeah, anadrol is only $1200 for 100 units in the US. Lets say they are taking 4 a day, oh yeah thats a bargain. I think I'll stick to not screwing everything that breathes.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> She had been practicing plenty if she could pull that off.



Oh yeah, Mudge....as the article stated, she was out of Canada, and her agent told her to wait to go to LA because she "wasn't ready," (probably mentally or financially).  Who knows....this stuff happens from time to time, even though it is terrible.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2004)

> Yeah, anadrol is only $1200 for 100 units in the US. Lets say they are taking 4 a day, oh yeah thats a bargain. I think I'll stick to not screwing everything that breathes.



The pharmaceutical industry in the U.S. is a complete sham....But I won't get into that....


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> The pharmaceutical industry in the U.S. is a complete sham....But I won't get into that....



Bigtime.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> The pharmaceutical industry in the U.S. is a complete sham



Holy cow, ANOTHER area wher you and I agree.  



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_ I think I'll stick to not screwing everything that breathes.



Well, I wouldn't go THAT far.  Just wrap that rascle.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> She did her first double anal (two c*cks at the same time in the rectum) ever.



Her folks must be proud.


----------



## Flex (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Her folks must be proud.



 

"Daddy, i just took TWO cocks in my ass for the first time"!

"I'm very proud of you dear"


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

Pretty sad that when making a living by your cock you screw up your life like that.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 16, 2004)

*huh?*



> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> I've read about it...the poor lady just got into the porn busines 3 months ago...at "18 or 19" years of age.  She did her first double anal (two c*cks at the same time in the rectum) ever.
> 
> It happens.
> ...



ok, what or who are you talking about?  the person in the article who tested positive is DARREN JAMES.  this is a guy.  he had sex with 14 or so other women on various porn vids.  then they have to check the other people invovled with these women.  

SNAFU-  who are you talking about?  

as for your comments about aids and on how to deal with it;  i am glad to see that you hav a plan...


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

aids in porn, big surprise there


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: huh?*



> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> ok, what or who are you talking about?  the person in the article who tested positive is DARREN JAMES.  this is a guy.  he had sex with 14 or so other women on various porn vids.  then they have to check the other people invovled with these women.
> 
> SNAFU-  who are you talking about?
> ...




SNAFU is right dude, he is talking about Lana Roxxx !!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)

yep - both tested positive.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 16, 2004)

got the link.   where is the stuff about the double anal,  her being 18 years old, been in the industry for 3 months etc...    hey snafu-  how do you know so much about this lady...lol....


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 16, 2004)

BBG- so how's it going with Krystal..  i see that you dumped her...  funny how it is you that posted this news..  lol  ..... 
( i am not sure that BBG did in fact have the krystal steale quote in the profile-  )
Standard disclaimers 1-4 and. 
in no way do i mean that aids is funny or that anything is funny about any disease or illness.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

You mean a filthy porn slut got what she deserved?  

Harsh, but true.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 16, 2004)

OK I have come in and seen all this porn bashing and bad mouthing of the industry and I have one thing to say to you all..........HOW DARE YOU !!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> OK I have come in and seen all this porn bashing and bad mouthing of the industry and I have one thing to say to you all..........HOW DARE YOU !!!!



lol


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2004)

It's a porn blackout, no new production for 60 day's.  Hey at least they can track down who they had sex with over the last few month's.  I know some guy's who don't remember who they were with last night.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: huh?*

1.  





> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> ok, what or who are you talking about?  the person in the article who tested positive is DARREN JAMES.  this is a guy.  he had sex with 14 or so other women on various porn vids.  then they have to check the other people invovled with these women.
> 
> SNAFU-  who are you talking about?
> ...



1.  Sorry Marcus, I should have clarified.  The female porn actress that got HIV from this Darren James is Lara Roxxx.  

2.  I don't plan on getting HIV/AIDS.  I am definately not in the high risk category.  Heck I don't even get that horny anymore at my age.  Kinda sad, being that I'm 34.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> got the link.   where is the stuff about the double anal,  her being 18 years old, been in the industry for 3 months etc...    hey snafu-  how do you know so much about this lady...lol....



Well....if you really want to know....I'll....tell you.  I was on yahoo, or drudgereport reading the news and I came across the headline.  I clicked the link, and the link sent me to avn.com, and yesterday Lara Roxxx photo and story was on there.  As well as the details of her now short-lived career. 

Here is the link I was sent to: 

http://www.avn.com/


----------



## senimoni (Apr 16, 2004)

I have some compassion but Seriously what the hell can you expect if you work in porn, might as well walk around and poke your self with used drug needles.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You mean a filthy porn slut got what she deserved?



Humans and dolphins enjoy sex. It is a persons right to enjoy sex and make money from it if they choose.

However they took the risks, frankly IMO stupid risks, for a buck and maybe 30-60 minutes of being jizzed on. Its not a lifestyle for me but I dont think anyone "deserves" AIDS because they like sex.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by senimoni *_
> I have some compassion but Seriously what the hell can you expect if you work in porn, might as well walk around and poke your self with used drug needles.



HIV in the porn industry is actually quite rare. It is a very small community (at the upper echelons of Vivid, Wicked, and other spin off productions by former actors/acresses.

HIV tests are given frequently but this will keep people safe if they are not promiscuous outside of their jobs.  The guys get a paltry 500 buck per "shot" and don't make much.  

HIV problems as a whole are not common.  But that said, once someone has it, it can spread quickly, as they bonk to many people in such a short period of time and HIV can remain dormant for a period of up to 3 months and possibley more.....


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MarcusMaximus *_
> BBG- so how's it going with Krystal..  i see that you dumped her...  funny how it is you that posted this news..  lol  .....
> ( i am not sure that BBG did in fact have the krystal steale quote in the profile-  )
> Standard disclaimers 1-4 and.
> in no way do i mean that aids is funny or that anything is funny about any disease or illness.




refer to sig !


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You mean a filthy porn slut got what she deserved?
> 
> Harsh, but true.



SLUT?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> refer to sig !



you know, i think that i must have clicked " remove signatures from post " or something as i don't see anyone's signature in the posts.  i did check your profile to see the chick shake her bootie.  nice


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry in advance for the cut and paste, but here's an interesting article on what happened to Lara Roxx.  I see lawsuits coming from this, and we'll likely be hearing about it for some time.  I got this article from avn.com, for the few who give a hoot.  Is she a slut?  I think not.  The is no more a slut than the rest of us working for a living, trying to get a head....

CHATSWORTH, Calif. - Lara Roxx, the first innocent victim of the HIV firestorm sweeping through the adult industry, never wanted to be the center of attention.

When she arrived in L.A. in mid-March from Montreal, on a ticket paid for with borrowed funds, her short brown hair streaked with pink, all she wanted to do was perform in enough scenes to create a nest-egg that she could take back to Canada and use to go on with her life.

Instead, she???s now broke, jobless and had been staying with friends, and if the tests come back Saturday evening as she???s hoping they won???t, HIV-positive. 

???My manager [Daniel Perrault] woke me up on that morning that they all found out,??? Roxx told AVN.com. ???I was very upset on that day; I don???t even remember what day it was.???

It was Tuesday, April 13, the day the news broke that popular performer Darren James had contracted HIV ??? the first active performer on the straight side of the industry to do so in nearly five years.

But for Roxx, the story started two months earlier.

It was around February 10, 2004. Roxx had been performing, mostly for Canadian-based Internet sites, for exactly one month, and she was about to do her first boy/girl scene for an American video feature.

???When I first walked into Daniel Perrault???s office, I told him what I was ready to do, and he told me he wasn???t ready to represent me under those conditions,??? Roxx stated on April 16. ???I told him I wasn???t interested in anal at all, and I was a little freaky about the no-condom thing, too. I???m educated about the STDs since I???m in grade 3. I was educated about condoms. I knew I didn???t want any STDs. I was protecting myself in the proper ways to not catch STDs, the ways I was taught.???

But though she???d been a dancer for three years, Roxx wasn???t very familiar with the adult video industry, and she admits that later, when she decided to accept offers to do scenes in L.A., Perrault advised her that he thought she was too innocent to survive the U.S. porn scene.

Perrault nonetheless brought Roxx into contact with director Marc Anthony, who was reportedly in Montreal scouting for talent, and he in turn introduced her to his actors, Darren James and Max Black. Roxx thinks there was another actor, possibly Canadian, named Max who was also present.

Perrault had arranged for Roxx to have an HIV test, but she???s not sure what kind of test that was; just that blood was drawn for it.

???Really, that???s a question for Daniel Perrault or the lab where I took my test,??? Roxx responded. ???I think it???s AIM???s equivalent in Canada, but we don???t have to test for Chlamydia or gonorrhea; we only test for syphilis and HIV.???

Patricia Petite, who also works with Perrault, is said to have been working with an ELISA test. Petite is on the first-generation A list, those who had sexual contact with James.

At this point, Roxx doesn???t know whether the test was PCR-DNA or ELISA, but when she flew to Los Angeles a few weeks later, at the urging of L.A.-based manager Thomas Hope, one of the first things she did was go to AIM for a new PCR-DNA test, and that was negative for HIV.

???There???s a rumor out there that I might have given him [Darren] the virus,??? Roxx noted, ???and I don???t care about what people say because I know the truth and that???s what???s important to me.???

The executive director of AIM, Dr. Sharon Mitchell, confimed today that James' is still believed to be the source of the HIV-virus, and he is believed to have obtained the virus from Brazil.

Now freshly tested, Roxx was booked for some scenes for Devil???s Films??? and then she got another offer from Marc Anthony for March 24.

???When I got there, me and Marc had a little conversation, because Thomas Hope told me I was going to do a d.p., and so I get there and Marc Anthony tells me it???s a d.a., which stands for double anal, ??? Roxx recalled. ???And I???m like, ???What? I???ve never done a double anal.??? And he???s like, ???Well, that???s what we need. It???s either that or nothing.??? And that???s how they do it. 

"But Marc Anthony was playing that, and I think that really sucks, because I???m mad at the friend I thought I had in Marc, because he knew double anal was dangerous. I knew it too, really, probably, but I was just putting it way back in my mind because I was down in California to make the maximum amount of money, to come back home wealthy. I had plans for the money.???

The scene was to be with Marc and Darren, but before getting into the action, the performers chatted, with Marc telling Roxx about his and Darren???s recent trip to Brazil.

???He told me that, but I didn???t take that as, oh, people in Brazil may be fuckin??? dirty or whatever,??? Roxx explained. ???I was like, ???Oh, cool; how was Brazil? How was their festival over there? Was it fun???? I didn???t ask him if Darren slept with a girl with HIV over there, you know.???

But not being schooled in the ways of porn, Roxx didn???t know that it was commonplace for performers to show each other their tests before beginning a scene.

???I wasn???t experienced enough to go up to people and ask them for their test, and the only person that showed me their test before we had a sexual relation was, unfortunately, Marc Anthony.???

The double anal came off as planned, but the next day, Roxx made a painful discovery.

???The day after that scene, I had a rash appeared on my ass; a rash like I???ve never had before, and I was in pain. I couldn???t sit on my butt.???

Roxx went to the medical clinic run by Dr. Rigg, where a doctor ??? Roxx???s not sure who ??? prescribed a course of antibiotics.

???That stupid doctor prescribed me stupid antibiotics without even looking at it [the rash],??? Roxx protested. ???He was like afraid.???

A friend, actress RayVeness, took Roxx back to the Rigg clinic on March 30 and raised hell about the treatment she had been given there.

???The first medicine, the antibiotics I was taking,??? Roxx said, ???were so strong that they gave me a yeast infection, so the rash on my butt was gone, but I had a huge, huge ??? the biggest yeast infection I???ve ever had in my life.???

???I spent all my money from that scene that was remaining, after I paid [them] back for my plane ticket, on doctors,??? Roxx said bitterly.

???After that, I saw another doctor from AIM,??? she continued, ???because I was like, ???Fuck Dr. Rigg.??? I felt sick and I didn???t want to work while I was feeling sick; I felt so sick I wasn???t able to work. So I went to see that [AIM] doctor; he was very young, but I???m sure he was very well intentioned and he very much cared about his job and the people he was taking care of, and I think that was a good doctor. So we did all kinds of tests, but they wouldn???t give me test results because I just spent all my money at Rigg.???

Roxx isn???t sure just when she saw the AIM doctor for her yeast infection, but she knows it was sometime in early April.

???They were not only taking my blood; they were doing all kinds of ??? they were taking mucus samples from my toes, my vagina, everywhere,??? she recalled. ???The AIM doctor prescribed me something for bacterial vaginosis, which I took, and I hope I???m rid of that shit now. And he diagnosed me with genital warts, which I think that might have [caused] the rash on my butt on that day. I don???t know too much except for what was on that paper from AIM.???

Roxx also developed a case viral pharyngitis, for which she went to Northridge Hospital on April 10 and received medication. It was while she was taking the prescribed drugs and recuperating that Roxx received the fateful call from Perrault.

???When Daniel told me that Darren James was HIV positive, it totally freaked me out,??? Roxx said. ???It totally made me realize how I trusted this system that wasn???t to be trusted at all, because it obviously doesn???t work.

???We should think about these issues right now, to change stuff around to make this a safer fuckin??? business. It isn???t a safe business, and I thought it was, and I would have not did that scene with no condom with Darren James if it would have crossed my mind that those tests weren???t good and that I couldn???t trust him or the people he???s been with. I thought porn people were the cleanest people in the world, is what I thought.???

As this is written, Lara Roxx is waiting for the results of her second round of tests for HIV, hoping that the first positive test was just a mistake. She???s also thinking about what her future will be like if she has the virus, and muses about taking some classes in filmmaking at UCLA ??? if she can afford it.

Those wishing to make contributions to help Roxx get back on her feet can send them or drop them off at AVN, 9414 Eton Ave., Chatsworth, CA 91311, and they will be delivered to Roxx.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Apr 18, 2004)

you see a lawsuit?  and you're Canadian. ?  there will probably be a lawsuit, one in which many things will be exposed ( more than just the performers !) about this industry yet i cannot see how anyone other than ms. Roxx be held liable for her own actions or lack thereof.  this may be just another case of a person NOT TAKING RESPONSIBILITIES FOR HER OWN ACTIONS!.    It had to be someone else's fault: someone forced her to sign that piece of paper or whatever it was, then forced her to do the scene.  she said it herself,  the money was the driving factor behind it.  as is always the case when a person doesn't want to own up for something she herself did.  

the slut ? comment was directed towards Premier's comment.   I have no problem with someone thinking that a porn actress is a slut.  I don't personally believe that yet no big deal to me either way.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 18, 2004)

This is the first time in this section for me. I thought this topic would've been in the sexual health section. Anyway my buddy just told me about this last week. I was sh!tting my pants when he told me I thought he was joking. Mainly because we were just talking about what it would be like to go down to Los Angeles & try out with Buttman (John Stagliano one of our favorites) or Shanes World College Invasion. Then when we heard this man, we freaked. He told me 3 of the girls were from here in Montreal. Any word on if anyone else but him got HIV or AIDS?

I also read in the Yahoo article that Jill Kelly in 1999 had an AIDS scare after working with Tony Montana. How was she clean after working with someone who had aIDS? I hope she wore a rubber, if she didn't she was damn lucky.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2004)

The reality is it is much easier for a woman to get it from unprotected sex. If she didn't request he wear a rubber (obviously they can do this) then she was damn lucky.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

You know who did this right???

it was Bush...

First he comes out with all this anti- porn shit
and then BOOM!
AIDS break out!
it shuts down for 60 days!
hmmmm....


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2004)

Supposedly it was voluntary, I wouldn't doubt it really. They have it in their best interests to look like they care even if they really didn't.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah it was volunatary. If I was in the business & this had happened, I wouldn't dare put my tool in any woman  until the mess was sorted out whether others chose to put a hold on production or not. At this point my health is more important.

I don't know if any of you remember Marc Wallace the guy with the long blond hair & skinny cut body? Well in around 97/99 sometime around that period he got aids or hiv from a lady. He had someone fake his blood tests. Eventually they found out & he was put in jail whether he is still in jail or not I don't know. Why ppl would continue doing so & not tell anyone is beyond me, obviously they only care about themselves.

Like when the great John Holmes contracted AIDS nobody would allow him to work for them in the United States. So he went to Italy to shoot with Ciccolina the Roman Empress & I think it was Amber Lynn. I have the majority of the film on computer. I know he gave Aids to Ciccolina but I'm not sure about Amber Lynn. But if everyone in the United States in the business knew he had AIDS, why didn't they warn Italy that Holmes was bringing AIDS to their country?

But as for the Bush anti-porn thing, I think it's a bunch of Bull Sh!t
to make himself look better. Considering he almost guaranteed that he sits infront of his computer monitor or tv late at night beating his meat like the rest of the males in the country.

& is it true that females contract AIDS/HIV much easier than males? I thought it was all equal.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd like to think that I dont sit around in front of my computer at night beating my meat 

I doubt Bush does either... but if it gives you a kick then keep imagining that when you're touching little willy


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

Whatever dude. All I was saying is that Bush is just like the rest of us whether we admit it or not. I once did not say anything about thinking of Bush that way so don't put words in my mouth. & I also said tv. My woman & I would rather get the full view. I guess you're one of those ppl who is affraid of being thought of by others as a pervert. In my eyes many men & women a like are in the closet perverts. I'm not ashamed. I watch adult films with my woman & other friends. It's all about entertainment & you can learn a few new techniques.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> 
> Those wishing to make contributions to help Roxx get back on her feet can send them or drop them off at AVN, 9414 Eton Ave., Chatsworth, CA 91311, and they will be delivered to Roxx.




So let me get this straight.  I am supposed to donate money to this "innocent" girl who drops the F-bomb every sentence and who sacrificed her scrupples knowing full well that unprotected sex can lead to AIDs?  Meanwhile, in Africa, there are millions who contract it not knowing a single thing about the disease.  I am a big supporter of Porn, but why the hell would you do a scene like that with zero protection?  Oh, I totally forgot that the men in the porn business were stand up guys with high moral character.  I believe the pornstars need to get tested every 6 months for HIV/AIDS.  So say I get a test today and then go have unprotected sex with some random chick a month later.  That test is nullified.  This girl is far from innocent, an innocent girl would find another way to make the money.  This girl and the word innocent do not even belong in the same library together.  It sucks for her that this happened, but the only one to blame here is herself.  There is word now that some porn actors are working even though they have requested a complete stop.  Is money really all that important these days?

What amazes me is that these directors actually think we care that the actors are wearing condoms.  I am totally indifferent to that so why not have them wearing them anyway?


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

I kind of agree with you. If I were in the porn business I'd wear a condom in every scene for regular &/or anal sex no matter how cheasy the viewers think the rubber is. Health is more important. & if I was in the business I'd get tested twice a month especially if I were doing unprotected sex scenes.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> & is it true that females contract AIDS/HIV much easier than males? I thought it was all equal.



A woman is going to see/feel/suck/swallow whatever a huge load of fluids from a man, a sperm deposite box if you will. Now a male sees significantly less fluids from a woman.

So no, it is not equal at all. More women have it then men.


----------



## austinite (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't understand the exclamation in the title of this thread. "AIDS in PORN!"

From the producers of "INJURIES in FOOTBALL!", "CALORIES in FOOD!" and "MOISTURE in WATER!"


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Whatever dude. All I was saying is that Bush is just like the rest of us whether we admit it or not. I once did not say anything about thinking of Bush that way so don't put words in my mouth. & I also said tv. My woman & I would rather get the full view. I guess you're one of those ppl who is affraid of being thought of by others as a pervert. In my eyes many men & women a like are in the closet perverts. I'm not ashamed. I watch adult films with my woman & other friends. It's all about entertainment & you can learn a few new techniques.



1. Just like the rest of us?  Thats a lame statement   What exactly are the rest of us like.  Tell me, am I 6'1" tall, blonde hair and blue eyes with potential for a wonderful SS career, or am I black with dark hair, brown eyes and living in Compton?  In what fantasy world do we all live where thats true?

2.  You said his computer monitor OR TV   My bad of course for not adding "and TV!"

3. I dont care if you think I'm a pervert.  You really mean very little to me... as far as I know or care, you're really a nobody.  If it makes your worldview a little easier to handle then please do think of me as a pervert 

4.  Entertainment is important, and I'm glad you and your girl like to watch some porn together and learn some new stuff.  Enjoy!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

"Hi, I'm Troy McLure. You may remember me from such films as..."



> _*Originally posted by austinite *_
> From the producers of "INJURIES in FOOTBALL!", "CALORIES in FOOD!" and "MOISTURE in WATER!"


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

Eggs I don't appreciate your comments towards me about being nobody & so on. You don't know me at all. All I was saying
"like the rest of us" we have all watched porn at some point. Many of us are perverts & some ppl don't even know it. There's nothing more I hate than an in the closet pervert. One of our buddies turned out to be a bigger pervert than some of us who are open & not ashamed to admit to their pornography use. He used to hide all of his porn stuff. One day we were at his house & his girfriend was looking for some clothes in his closet. There were several stacks of video tapes. She put one tape in & it was a porno, she put another & another all porno's. She came down & confronted him about it infront of us. We were shocked, he was shocked she found his stash. He was all embarassed, his girlfriend & all of us told not to worry & it was all cool & he should've & could've told us before. His girlfriend was mad that he wasn't sharing them with her. There are ppl who you'd never even think are into pornography & they'll totally surprise you. They may even say they're against it, but secretly watch a crap load of it themselves. That's what I mean like the rest of us. I'm not ashamed to admit that I'M A PERVERT. I personally think it's only natural to want to watch that whether you a man or a woman, young or older. My buddy a few weeks ago caught his grandfather watching porn on the satellite dish when he went to get a whey shake at 1am. That's what I mean by the rest of us, the rest of us who watches porn. The question is who's not ashamed to admit it?


----------



## gr81 (Apr 19, 2004)

its not the question of who is a pervert or not man, why is it "perverted" to watch porn? this is such a stupid arguement forp christs sake


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

gr81 it's not perverted to watch porn. That's the whole point.

Eggs claims he doesn't watch porn & seems to think watching porn makes you a pervert.

My point is that some of us are ashamed to admit to our porn viewing for one reason or another. I'm not ashamed to admit it.
& I'm very sure that Bush views porn at least twice a week. I mean look how good old Billy C was, he was a horn dog & not ashamed to admit it or stuck up about it. He was cool.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Eggs I don't appreciate your comments towards me about being nobody & so on. You don't know me at all. All I was saying
> "like the rest of us" we have all watched porn at some point. Many of us are perverts & some ppl don't even know it. There's nothing more I hate than an in the closet pervert.



Big deal, I dont know you.. I dont care about you or your opinion.  I never said you were a nobody... I said you were nobody to me.  Which is to say that being that we dont know each other I have no value for you.  Thats all I was saying in the first place, and I'm pretty much sticking to it 



> One of our buddies turned out to be a bigger pervert than some of us who are open & not ashamed to admit to their pornography use. He used to hide all of his porn stuff. One day we were at his house & his girfriend was looking for some clothes in his closet. There were several stacks of video tapes. She put one tape in & it was a porno, she put another & another all porno's. She came down & confronted him about it infront of us. We were shocked, he was shocked she found his stash. He was all embarassed, his girlfriend & all of us told not to worry & it was all cool & he should've & could've told us before. His girlfriend was mad that he wasn't sharing them with her. There are ppl who you'd never even think are into pornography & they'll totally surprise you. They may even say they're against it, but secretly watch a crap load of it themselves. That's what I mean like the rest of us. I'm not ashamed to admit that I'M A PERVERT. I personally think it's only natural to want to watch that whether you a man or a woman, young or older. My buddy a few weeks ago caught his grandfather watching porn on the satellite dish when he went to get a whey shake at 1am. That's what I mean by the rest of us, the rest of us who watches porn. The question is who's not ashamed to admit it?



That doesnt mean everybody watches porn... and I certainly didnt say you were a pervert if you watched porn.  But please feel free to look through my statements and find where I said that 

You can say whoever you want to watches porn... if that really makes you happy.  You dont have to prove anything, and nobody cares if you do... so keep at it. 

Oh, and watching a little porn doesnt make you a pervert.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

Out of 10 ppl I meet or know, I guarantee there are least 8 out of the 10 who watches porn. What do you have against porn? 

I never said watching a little porn makes you a pervert, you seem to have something against it though. I don't understand what.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

I've watched plenty of porn and I think I control my eyes and tongue much more so than many people.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Because I dont watch porn means I have something against it?  Well, I dont hate it if thats what you mean... but I also dont really go out of my way to look for it.

I've seen porn before, I'm just not really interested in it at this stage of my life.  You're truly taking offense at this for no reason and scavenging for answers... I'm not quite sure why its such a big deal to you.

Anyways, the topic here is about AIDs in PORN. Not what gives me wood.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I've watched plenty of porn and I think I control my eyes and tongue much more so than many people.



I'm sure you do Mudge... but really, my original statement was that I dont sit around on my computer late at night whacking it.  Being in college I'm usually pretty tied up with hanging out with friends in my dorm until pretty late, and either way the network I'm on blocks that stuff so its not really a big deal to me.

Regardless, I think it is possible to be in control of yourself and watch porn.  I personally dont think it'd be right for me while I'm away from my girl though, I dont know, the thought just doesnt sit right.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

I watch porn when I'm not with my woman all the time she doesn't mind as she does the same thing at home or if I'm not around. I have a girlfriend, work, the gym & buddies to hang out with & still make time for porn.

As chief Wigham put it "There's nothing like a good porno"!.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha, well I'm glad you like it so much 

You must have better time manegement skills than I do or something


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

I usually save 2 or 3 hours a week over my busy schedule to watch a good porno whether it's by myself or with my woman.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> but really, my original statement was that I dont sit around on my computer late at night whacking it.



This is precisely what I do.  I have some words of wisdom for you.


Wait til you get out of college.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm already finished college & I still have the time. I just take a couple of night courses to learn more so I do better at work.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Wait til you get out of college.



Dad? Is that you?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm sure you do Mudge... but really, my original statement was that I dont sit around on my computer late at night whacking it.  Being in college I'm usually pretty tied up with hanging out with friends in my dorm until pretty late, and either way the network I'm on blocks that stuff so its not really a big deal to me.



Better to follow what you believe, I sure wont try to convince you to watch pr0n. I'm a in dry spell right now, too busy and no desire lately to surf for pix or vids, but when I do I check a couple sites almost daily. I'm glad its not soaking up my time right now because I need more for sleep! Probably better busy getting educated than being a slave to your meat.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mr_Snafu *_
> Is she a slut?  I think not.  The is no more a slut than the rest of us working for a living, trying to get a head....



Ummm, excuse me?  I work my ass off too.  That may be how you get ahead, but that is far from how the rest of us are.  I'm curious what she was gonna do once she got her little nest egg.  That is not something you get into for a few extra bucks.  She'd have to just keep going back to the well for more.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> I'm already finished college & I still have the time. I just take a couple of night courses to learn more so I do better at work.




No, I was referring to Eggs.  Now that I am out of college surfing for porn is a nightly ritual.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

Few extra bucks or even stripping would be probably "cleaner" for getting through college. Even still for those who are against public nudity or sex, obviously these are different types of people.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmmm, are you suggesting I should become a Chippendale?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

I know thats not what you were referring to, just had to throw that in there


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> There are ppl who you'd never even think are into pornography & they'll totally surprise you. They may even say they're against it, but secretly watch a crap load of it themselves. That's what I mean like the rest of us. I'm not ashamed to admit that I'M A PERVERT.



You sound like if someone watches porn, even a lot of  it, they are a pervert.  

I don't think so.

Some people watch sports.  Other movies.  Some read books.  Other do wood-work, paind or rebuild cars.  (In addition to watching porn, or not.)

Some folks like watching people screw.  Not necessarily perverted.  I think a person's mentality toward sex makes them perverted or not.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 20, 2004)

No I don't think so but there are many ppl would would think that I am. I watch everything including porn. Personally I think the ppl who think porn viewers are perverts are in the closet perverts.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> ... against public nudity or sex



there are no such people ...


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hmmm, are you suggesting I should become a Chippendale?



Most of us would not strip for "extra cash" or even to put ourselves through school.

Even less of us, would use that excuse to get into porn. You can make plenty of cash stripping, so porn would not be "neccessary."

I would guess that most of the women who are in porn who didn't really "have to" support a drug habit and the like, would say they enjoyed sex and saw nothing wrong with making money while doing it. Some people may flat out want to revel in being slutty. Some well known starlets have retired after finishing college, some have come back out of retirement later, blah blah blah.

Now I sound like I know too much.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Most of us would not strip for "extra cash" or even to put ourselves through school.



I would if someone said I could make some money ... but looking like me, that wouldn't be a real concern. 

The missus will do the amatuer night just for the sheer excitement of it.  But as most know, we're way out there anyways.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Haha.. yeah NT, amateur night isnt a long shot for you guys by any means 

Hey, I'm glad you're having fun!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been known to strip for free. and I'm sure there is a video or 2 somewhere with my ass on it, but I'll never see a dime of that money.  Oh well that's what happens when you live and party in Waikiki


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

Eggs ... Mrs.NT has done it once before and was on fire so to speak. 

Next time she tries, she'll be a hard body ... and add that to her sexy ways, she'll be dynamite again


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Haha, no doubt NT!  I'm sure she'll be burning down the house 

Umm, you guys sure you arent doing too much partying?   Whats on your agenda for this year?


----------



## dsade (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> So let me get this straight.  I am supposed to donate money to this "innocent" girl who drops the F-bomb every sentence and who sacrificed her scrupples knowing full well that unprotected sex can lead to AIDs?



How does doing porn=sacrificing scruples?



> I am a big supporter of Porn, but why the hell would you do a scene like that with zero protection?



Polls show that most viewers of porn would not watch it if there were condoms used. I know I don't enjoy it, and won't watch it. It ruins the fantasy.



> Oh, I totally forgot that the men in the porn business were stand up guys with high moral character.



Again, you are making unfounded moral judgments based (probably) on stereotype.



> I believe the pornstars need to get tested every 6 months for HIV/AIDS.  So say I get a test today and then go have unprotected sex with some random chick a month later.  That test is nullified.



There was an interview with an insider on the radio yesterday. The industry will not allow an actor or actress to work without an AIDS test done IMMEDIATELY before filming (within a few days). They all use the same lab, and the results return in 24 hours. While this obviously doesn't guarantee something might happen (as obviously happened), there has not been a case of AIDS in porn for a long time. Considering how many movies are made every year, the instances are incredibly low. This strikes me as a responsible, professional industry.



> This girl is far from innocent, an innocent girl would find another way to make the money.  This girl and the word innocent do not even belong in the same library together.



Guess that depends on what you consider "innocent". Are you implying that sex is dirty, and makes you "impure"?



> Is money really all that important these days?



I know my creditors prefer it when I pay them. Funny, all they accept is money.



> What amazes me is that these directors actually think we care that the actors are wearing condoms.



See above. A lot DO care.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> How does doing porn=sacrificing scruples?



Oh thats right, if you dont have any, how can you be sacrificing them     You might also argue that whores on the street have scruples as well, or at least not be sacrificing them.  All I've got to say is if that is what you truly believe, then you need to open up that door to your bedroom and come out every couple months and give those hands a break 



> Polls show that most viewers of porn would not watch it if there were condoms used. I know I don't enjoy it, and won't watch it. It ruins the fantasy.



I find it funny that people have such pathetic lives that they have to attach theirs to something that doesnt exist... a fantasy if you will, to make it bearable.  Damn, when you watch Star Wars do you feel like you're there peeking over Darth Vaders shoulder?  Or when you watch Lord of the Rings do you chill there for hours after watching it and revel in the fantasy of it all?  Whats funny is alot of people could turn their lives to a large degree into the fantasies they have, I'm not saying completely, but so that it has elements.    As in the previous post, crack open that door and go outside and lay off the porn... if having this fantasy is so important to you.



> Again, you are making unfounded moral judgments based (probably) on stereotype.



Ooooh, yeah.... damn you for having morals that he doesnt share Dale!  Oh, a porn star doesnt fit into a stereotype?  My bad, I thought we could put them in that stereotype of getting banged for money, or quite a few others.  What is there to not stereotype here?



> There was an interview with an insider on the radio yesterday. The industry will not allow an actor or actress to work without an AIDS test done IMMEDIATELY before filming (within a few days). They all use the same lab, and the results return in 24 hours. While this obviously doesn't guarantee something might happen (as obviously happened), there has not been a case of AIDS in porn for a long time. Considering how many movies are made every year, the instances are incredibly low. This strikes me as a responsible, professional industry.



There have been several cases mentioned already in this thread.  Regardless, who here doesnt know that having sex with more than one partner could possibly lead to AIDs?  And even one partner is enough, if they have it and didnt tell you.  Being that it can take several months to be able to identify someone as having AIDS, how is getting a test done a couple days before a test all that effective?  Being that they tend to make alot of movies, there is quite a bit of time when they could have AIDS and not have it be detected.  Professional?  Its surprising that there arent more cases of AIDS, but when someone who knows the reprocussions of their actions has to deal with the consequences then how did they suddenly turn into a victim?  There are plenty of jobs out there where you would in no way put yourself at risk for developing stuff like that... but she chose that route.  Thats fine and all, but lets not turn her into some victim here... she very much knew that she could get it, and she did.  However,  the pr0n fiends she has produced fantasy for the last few years so they can escape real life will uphold her virtue... how touching.



> Guess that depends on what you consider "innocent". Are you implying that sex is dirty, and makes you "impure"?



Thats silly, he said nothing at all like that.  Sex isnt impure at all, its great!  Getting paid for sex isnt the most esteemed job in the world though.  You dont see anything wrong with it though, as it feeds your needs and takes care of the fantasies you have to have.



> I know my creditors prefer it when I pay them. Funny, all they accept is money.



The day your creditors tell you that they will only accept money from you for working in a job that puts you at risk for getting diseases, etc... you go ahead and tell us, because thats not right of them at all!



> See above. A lot DO care.



Yeah, selfish little weasles would rather  she contract AIDS than wear a condom.  Hey, wouldnt that be you?


----------



## dsade (Apr 21, 2004)

Time for you to come down from the throne Pope Eggs...your sarcasm and ad hominems did nothing in this argument, and only show your own intellecual retardation.

What then would you call porn if not an indulgence in fantasy? If you are telling me you don't fantasize then you are a complete liar. Now tell me...do you fantasize about wearing condoms? Maybe you fantasize about making  sure she uses foam and a dental dam? Maybe a nice douche afterwards?

The fact that someone makes porn for a living has ZERO relevance to their morality. Your thinking is completely two-dimensional, shallow, and ignorant.

Regarding innocence - that is exactly what he was implying. He made a moral judgment about her based solely on the fact that she makes porn, and therefore she is not innocent. 

We watch racing because we like to watch racing. There is risk involved. We could minimize that risk by making them all drive 55 MPH - but then it wouldn't really be interesting to watch, would it? They get in those cars knowing the risks. Safety measures are in place as a balance between the spectacle and safety. The same goes here.

Since you have made no rational points in support of your moral viewpoint, I find your attitude that it is beyond question that your morality is the "high ground" to be repugnant.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> Time for you to come down from the throne Pope Eggs...your sarcasm and ad hominems did nothing in this argument, and only show your own intellecual retardation.
> 
> *I enjoyed reading them*
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> How does doing porn=sacrificing scruples?
> 
> *Not doing porn, she said she would not do porn without a condom or do anal, and then decided she would because of the money.*
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> Time for you to come down from the throne Pope Eggs...your sarcasm and ad hominems did nothing in this argument, and only show your own intellecual retardation.
> 
> *Attacking someone on a personal level does nothing for your credibility in an argument.  I have read some stuff of yours at Avant and this seems out of character for you.*
> ...


----------



## dsade (Apr 21, 2004)

I never said she should be given donations. I agree that her actions are her actions and that she needs to accept the consequences.

My comment about money was in response to the initial comment, when asked "Is money really that important?". I am saying, the world work by money. No money=death.

Fantasies are about sex, perhaps in an ideal world. Condoms do not fit into that world, nor into that fantasy. It has nothing to do with the "real world worst-case consequences" of certain actions. 

Killing people is immoral, based on the principle of reciprocal recognition of fundamental rights. Making porn does not violate someone else's rights. My argument did not state that explicitly, but it shouldn't have to.

Craig - now you are just sad. I'm sorry that you worhip the virginal as an ideal, and that it has caused a schism between the real world and this ideal. Why would sexual contact ruin innocence? And you enjoy reading ad hominem attacks in place of reasoned counter arguments, because that is most likely the extent of your intellectual development.


----------



## dsade (Apr 21, 2004)

I was making a statement about Eggs' approach. He was making the automatic assertion that his viewpoint was the correct one, and then launching into snide personal remarks based on the faulty assertion.

And my comment is valid.


----------



## craig777 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> Craig - now you are just sad. I'm sorry that you worhip the virginal as an ideal, and that it has caused a schism between the real world and this ideal. Why would sexual contact ruin innocence? And you enjoy reading ad hominem attacks in place of reasoned counter arguments, because that is most likely the extent of your intellectual development.



Well I guess if intellectual development means I know and worship every porn star and fantasize about them, then no I am a stupid person.

If it means I can run the development of a 5 million dollar flight simulator for the Air Force then I guess you are wrong.

Either way I will take what you said as a compliment and say thank you. 


and with your definition of innocent, or I guess lack of a definition, we are all innocent.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't really think this girl was going to be homeless with no money had she not done porn.  She made quite a living as a stripper and I am sure she could have worked elsewhere.  I have a feeling she wasn't trying to make enough to get by, she was trying to make well beyond what she would need.  This was my point as to whether the money is worth it or not.  Yes, money is necessary, but I think she was going after more than was necessary.

I would be willing to be that if condoms were required in porn, the people who PREFER it without condoms would adapt.  Hell, if I haven't whacked it in a couple of days a Victoria's Secret catalog will do.

I also agree with you that sexual contact does not remove innocence.  I would have to say that a DP anal gangbang does, though.


----------



## dsade (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Well I guess if intellectual development means I know and worship every porn star and fantasize about them, then no I am a stupid person.
> 
> If it means I can run the development of a 5 million dollar flight simulator for the Air Force then I guess you are wrong.
> ...



Stunning logic.

If you are not a virgin you are not innocent - regardless of the moral principles that you live by? Your misguided world is so black and white, except your concepts of black and white are inverted, and you don't even know this.

My comment was addressed to the fact that you offered nothing of substance, in addition to thinking that a personal attack (without an accompanying reasoned argument) was enjoyable. I'm glad you can run a flight simulator. It means nothing as far as grasping or applying philosophical principles to action in life.

Actually, I would go with Dale in the application of innocence. If she said she would not do something, but then went ahead and did it for the money, I would say that would be a forfeiture of innocence as it is a violation of principle and morality (if even the arbitrary morality set up by her).

FYI - I offered no definition of innocence - only pointed out the flaws in yours.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

There are many sexual perverted and deviated people in this world that cannot distinguish between reality and illuision. It is the explotation of sex that is wrong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

Sex is exploited in so many ways, though.  Take for example, Ann Coulter.   Would anyone quote her or care what she said if she were a fugly pig?  Truly she is using her looks, which could be construed as exploiting sex.


----------



## cmf85ro (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Pretty sad that when making a living by your cock you screw up your life like that.



Well you know how the saying goes, "He who lives by the cock dies by the cock" (or did I get it wrong? Hmmm )


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I've been known to strip for free. and I'm sure there is a video or 2 somewhere with my ass on it, but I'll never see a dime of that money.  Oh well that's what happens when you live and party in Waikiki



 ... me neither, damn, I need to be part of a union to get my _just desserts_


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Sex is exploited in so many ways, though.  Take for example, Ann Coulter.   Would anyone quote her or care what she said if she were a fugly pig?  Truly she is using her looks, which could be construed as exploiting sex.


Yes that is one aspect, but I'm mainly refering to the act itself. And I have watched porn and like it, but as a father of a 6 yr old son and an 8 yr old daughter, porn is something I don't want my children to think is ok. I think more harm comes from porn than good. Rapists, child molesters and such..............


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, no doubt NT!  I'm sure she'll be burning down the house
> 
> Umm, you guys sure you arent doing too much partying?   Whats on your agenda for this year?



too much?  ...    We pretend to be parents every once in a while.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yes that is one aspect, but I'm mainly refering to the act itself. And I have watched porn and like it, but as a father of a 6 yr old son and an 8 yr old daughter, porn is something I don't want my children to think is ok. I think more harm comes from porn than good. Rapists, child molesters and such..............




I would contend that it would be the opposite.  Look at the Priests who raped choir boys.  They were truly deprived and look what happened.  Had they had a chance to "vent" maybe some of it would have been prevented.  Mind you I don't think children should really be watching it, although I watched Cinemax from an early age so call me a hypocrit, at least I got to see titties.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

I dont really want to take the time to answer your posts directly to mine, being that they have already been theres really no fun in that now is there?   So if you dont mind, I'll work on a more frequent posting...



> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> I never said she should be given donations. I agree that her actions are her actions and that she needs to accept the consequences.



Never doubted that 



> My comment about money was in response to the initial comment, when asked "Is money really that important?". I am saying, the world work by money. No money=death.



I dont know about you, but I could certainly live without money   Theres always food to be had, shelter to be found, if you look in the right place.  I'd rather do that than play Russian roullete... or in this case, do a job that very much puts me in close contact with a deadly disease.



> Fantasies are about sex, perhaps in an ideal world. Condoms do not fit into that world, nor into that fantasy. It has nothing to do with the "real world worst-case consequences" of certain actions.



I have fantasies that arent about sex   I want to be an astronaut one day... and land on the moon   Umm, not really, but it sounded fun didnt it?



> Killing people is immoral, based on the principle of reciprocal recognition of fundamental rights. Making porn does not violate someone else's rights. My argument did not state that explicitly, but it shouldn't have to.



I dont believe in fundamental rights... and I dont believe you have any basis for them.  In fact, I think that rights go against the theory of evolution and are stifling our ability to transform into an even more magnifacent creature.    You're assuming that everyone must have the same fundamental beliefs as you do here.    And you are definitely assuming alot in your statement.  If you can prove that porn has no negative side affects whatsoever in society then you will be a bit closer to saying that it does not violate anyone elses rights.  However, if there is damage inflicted on society indirectly then your argument is lost... but being that you are such a philosophical creature you knew that, and ignored it.



> Craig - now you are just sad. I'm sorry that you worhip the virginal as an ideal, and that it has caused a schism between the real world and this ideal. Why would sexual contact ruin innocence? And you enjoy reading ad hominem attacks in place of reasoned counter arguments, because that is most likely the extent of your intellectual development.



Puhlease, who are you to call anybody sad?  Who are you to say anything?  you're a few specks of particles clinging together that in a few years will shit, fall apart and cease to exist.  After that you're existence on earth will never have mattered, and no one will remember you.  You might as well have never existed.  I personally think that is sad   But you know... tis the fate of all, at least if they prescribe to your anal expulsions.  What is the meaning of innocence?  Obviously you use the word as if its a badge that you can throw on your backpack when you so feel like it and thus it has no meaning to you, so why do you even use it at all if it has no meaning?  To Craig it does have meaning, and its meaning is situated soundly in his moral code.  You have no such code apparently, or at least no such ability to recognise anything as innocent, so how could you possibly attack him with your inadequate philosophical arguments?  

At least Dante was an enjoyable character in his postings.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I would contend that it would be the opposite.  Look at the Priests who raped choir boys.  They were truly deprived and look what happened.  Had they had a chance to "vent" maybe some of it would have been prevented.  Mind you I don't think children should really be watching it, although I watched Cinemax from an early age so call me a hypocrit, at least I got to see titties.


I think that this is an exception and not the rule. Same as one bad cop gives us all a bad name.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> Stunning logic.



Somebody around here has to exhibit it... do we have any volunteers?  No no... Dsade, put your hand down 



> If you are not a virgin you are not innocent - regardless of the moral principles that you live by? Your misguided world is so black and white, except your concepts of black and white are inverted, and you don't even know this.



You didnt make a point at all... you just called him names and said "nanner, you're wrong".  Come now, I'm sure you can do better than that... you have the team rooting for you 



> My comment was addressed to the fact that you offered nothing of substance, in addition to thinking that a personal attack (without an accompanying reasoned argument) was enjoyable. I'm glad you can run a flight simulator. It means nothing as far as grasping or applying philosophical principles to action in life.



Wow, and only you can do such as that!  Oh, and he said run the development of a flight simulator didnt he?  Just to make a point here, there is a difference 



> Actually, I would go with Dale in the application of innocence. If she said she would not do something, but then went ahead and did it for the money, I would say that would be a forfeiture of innocence as it is a violation of principle and morality (if even the arbitrary morality set up by her).



Oh, so doing something we said we werent going to requires we forfeit our innocence?  Damn... and the other day I said I wasnt going to eat a twinkie, and I did!   I'm such an uninnocent piece of shit...



> FYI - I offered no definition of innocence - only pointed out the flaws in yours.



No, you really havent offered anything of value to the conversation, least of all the definition of innocence.  But you do show some fancy footwork, good game!


----------



## ZECH (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> 
> 
> you're a few specks of particles clinging together that in a few years will shit, fall apart and cease to exist.  After that you're existence on earth will never have mattered, and no one will remember you.


Well I really feel better now! Thanks for those words of encouragement.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I would contend that it would be the opposite.  Look at the Priests who raped choir boys.  They were truly deprived and look what happened.  Had they had a chance to "vent" maybe some of it would have been prevented.  Mind you I don't think children should really be watching it, although I watched Cinemax from an early age so call me a hypocrit, at least I got to see titties.



Actually Dale, gotta disagree with you here bud... I'd say that giving priests porn wouldnt lessen the problem.  Perhaps giving them a pack of condoms and telling them to go get some action would though.  I dont see them fantasizing about it 24/7 to be beneficial to keep them from needing it.

The bad stuff going on with priests these days is that they are trying to follow the ideal of absitenance, when its not so much an ideal and definitely not necessarily a practical thing in our time.  The way to end it is to say that priests can have sex and marry... not to give them Deby Does Dallas


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well I really feel better now! Thanks for those words of encouragement.



Haha, what I was saying was that if you have a worldview with a foundation of glass, dont be throwing stones at others worldviews.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> too much?  ...    We pretend to be parents every once in a while.



Ahh, back to enjoyable conversation... well thats cool NT, you know, its not so bad to do every now and then   Dont get too caught up in it though!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... me neither, damn, I need to be part of a union to get my _just desserts_



We can call it the Local 69


----------



## craig777 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Puhlease, who are you to call anybody sad?  Who are you to say anything?  you're a few specks of particles clinging together that in a few years will shit, fall apart and cease to exist.  After that you're existence on earth will never have mattered, and no one will remember you.  You might as well have never existed.  I personally think that is sad   But you know... tis the fate of all, at least if they prescribe to your anal expulsions.  What is the meaning of innocence?  Obviously you use the word as if its a badge that you can throw on your backpack when you so feel like it and thus it has no meaning to you, so why do you even use it at all if it has no meaning?  To Craig it does have meaning, and its meaning is situated soundly in his moral code.  You have no such code apparently, or at least no such ability to recognise anything as innocent, so how could you possibly attack him with your inadequate philosophical arguments?
> 
> At least Dante was an enjoyable character in his postings.




dsade,

Sorry I couldn't get right back to you, at the moment I would love to be those specks of particles with nothing to worry about. Maybe you have that luxury, but I don't.


Eggs, I love your responses they do brighten my day, which is a very good thing at the moment.  


Sucks to be responsible sometimes, oh dsade I am sorry you wouldn't know would you.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm glad I could brighten you day Craig 

I should probably back out of the conversation at this point though... I'm trying to get the argumentative side of my personality under control as I take too much pleasure in it.  So anyways, I'll pass the cup on to you guys.  Drink up!

NT and Manic, you guys are having way too much fun


----------

